# Solved: [help needed] Monitor screen suddenly fades black



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi.

My monitor screen keeps fading black..
I would like to ask what could be causing the problem.

here is some more info:

-Computer screen just gets black and monitor states: ''no signal". It can happen anytime. Usually it can keep running for days without any problem, and then suddenly it fades black 3x per day. I noticed the longer I keep my computer turned off, smaller the chance it will fade any soon, but then, I need to use it..
-Im sure it isnt monitor (tried it on other pc)
-Im sure its not cable to monitor (tried another one)
-all "external" cables are connected properly, tried many times.
- I believe i tried updating my graphic card to latest date when it started happening without any difference

Internal cables might not be connected to perfection, but it started happening by itself, i didnt move with PC at that time, it shouldnt be an issue, still I ll try opening it and reconnect everything I find there.

Whats your ideas about it. Hardware or software issue? And what should I do.

*Thanks for every bit of help!* 

Btw: it started happening when I was using extension cable to my monitor, but Im no longer using it and problem still occurs.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

You tried your monitor on another PC, do you have another monitor to try on your PC?
Please post your system specs.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

* HomeITserv: I'm not sure if its onboard card or not, I bought PC as a whole and dont remember opening it. Card is called Nvidia Geforce 9600 GS. I would assume its not on board. (removable card therefor)

* Black-wolf: I have another monitor, but havent tried this option, as I have seen no point in doing so. I concluded problem wasnt in my monitor nor cable. I could try another monitor, but not sure what for, as I've already discovered its not monitor problem as said. 

System specs: 
HP desktop A6643
Intel quad core q6600 @ 2.4ghz
windows vista 64bit
4gb ram 
Nvidia GeForce 9600GS (its probably not onboard card)


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

When monitors start to go they are frequently doing so intermitently. It's worth a try. If another monitor goes black it can be ruled out for sure.
Could be your video card or could be your power supply as there is a 6 pin connector to the 9600.
Download HWMonitor and post a screen shot. http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor/versions-history.html


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, but it would keep doing on other PC's as well. And it wasnt, I kept using it on other PC for decent while to be sure. But still will probably try it to make sure>

anyway heres a screen from hw monitor:















http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2s0crdk&s=6

I had this downloaded before, and to my knowledge it only shows temperatures, so wonder how it could be helpful.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

> I had this downloaded before, and to my knowledge it only shows temperatures, so wonder how it could be helpful.


Overheating could cause the video card to shut down, I wanted to see voltages, but for some reason HWMonitor is not showing all the voltages.

Go into your bios and check your 12v and 5v rails. If any of them are not very close to 12 and 5 it could be a PSU issue.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I would go into the case and clean any dust and make sure all the cables are secure. Also remove the video card and and reinstall. Make sure your computer is unpluged before doing this.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Ill do that, in min. Its not overheating Im sure as it can sometimes happen right after turning PC on so its cold. 

Btw one thing to mention. My video card driver is fairly old from jun 2009. For some reason I couldnt update this driver to anything newer. (using windows update search thing)
So I tried rollbacking instead to driver date october 2008. 

Could be driver issue by any chance? Ill keep testing "new" driver whether it will work or not.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

No its not driver as it faded again, twice.. Couldnt even access bios for long enough to find those 12v and 5v rails. Any hint where to find them in bios?

Ill have to do what you suggested and dust clean it to perfection then reconnect everything. Ill update this as soon as I've done it, probabably later today.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Did you get your driver from here http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_32bit_191.07_whql.html ?


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

No I just update drivers via device manager. Should I download whole 99mb file and install it ?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, uninstall any software for your video card thru the Control Panel/Programs and Features
Uninstall the current video drivers through Device Manager.
Do not reboot at this time
Install updated drivers and and reboot if/when prompted


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Appears like its driver issue after all..
I remember long before it started fading, I had shord screen fade flash. Then it came back and I had message that about some driver error. But it was only for few seconds and then it worked again fairly. So I didnt pay anymore attention to it. 

Drivers from Link you provided is for 32bit systems, it shows when you start downloading file. I tried automatic driver detection at nvidia site, but it failed to find anything for some reason. 
THen I concluded that my 9600GS is nvidia Geforce 9 series and downloaded 99mb file for w7/vista 64bit systems. 

Uninstalled and deleted all previous drivers and all nvidia software as suggested, however file I was unable to install the file for some error. It worked before uninstalling old drivers though. I tried just to see whats installation like and first time it worked, second time it didnt. (after uninstall of old drivers as said)

Now then It faded meanwhile, and when I turn on pc again It starts to auto detect / install driver itself. Heres where I ended at this moment. Autodetect keeps fair long while, and Im not sure whether it will detect something as I deleted old drivers .. 

I noticed that whenever I keep doing something with drivers it keeps fading that much more often, usually fairy quick.. 

Now what am I to do I have no Idea.. About to try installing it in safe mode, wonder whether it will work.

Btw: Ive dustcleaned PC as much as I could reconnected Graphic card, and Rams, but appears like that wasnt the case.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I haven't tried installing in safe mode, but this link says you can. http://www.ehow.com/how_5841450_install-video-drivers-safe-mode.html


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

damn, it keeps fading even in safe mode.. 

Installation starts, but then I got message: "Found new hardware wizard is running" Close it and start installation again. How Do I close it? In safe mode I dont even see it happening.

Its fairly hard to do anything when it keeps fading all the time ..


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Now it wont give me time to do anything. Goes right after windows starts, safe mode or not .. 
Might be that its autodetecting new hardware (graphic card driver) And that speeds up the proccess.. 

Any suggestion here? Getting bit desperate..


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks like your GPU is dying.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Managed to get installation started, but then it faded during the proccess.. Could absence of driver or wrong driver do this?

I also noticed in past that longer I keep my PC turned off, longer delay there is between it fades black. Now when Im turning my PC on and off. It keeps fading that much sooner..

Now how do I make sure, its as you are saying GPU dying. I could order new one If I was sure.
Btw My computer has one more VGA port straight on MB, but there seem to be no onboard card on it, should i try connecting monitor to it? Its sealed with some plastic cover though.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes that is your onboard video, not as good as your card but should let you know for sure.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok great, will try it and update this, afterwards.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Would be lovely if it was onboard card there, but appears like it isnt. I connected monitor into it, but now display wont even start.. Black screen right after turning PC on. 

1 So I asume there is no onboard card, but only a port for some reason? 
2 Also If it was my GPU, what kind of card I should buy? I have 250W (max) power suply
3 Is there a way to prove that its GPU at this moment with mean I have ?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

You need to remove the graphics card before the onboard will work. There may (or may not) be something to change in the bios.


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Worked! 
Works with the onboard card, fairly. Its only some lame VGA card, but it served the purpose to show that yeah, it was my GPU after all. 
Well this makes this thread solved, but now ill just need little help with choosing new card.
guess Ill start new thread for it.

thanks black wolf really appreciate your help


----------



## nabl3t (Nov 30, 2008)

Now I have already marked this solved, and started new thread for buying new card, but then Im reading on some site that it could also be port on MB that went .. 

Any way to prove that its this or that?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

The only way to know for sure is to try another card in it. I have had the card and the slot both go at the same time before.


----------

